# awsome broadheads!



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

This last weekend I shot a deer with those new rage broadheads 2 blade they are awsome it left an entrance hole so bigg i could fit my hand in it. when I shot the deer she was quartering at me so I shot her though the front shoulder and it came out her back right leg and then stuck in the the ground a complete pass throughshe ran 20 yards and tipped over.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

good for you, I'm sold on the slick tricks, first year using them and shot couple does with them, nasty penetration, double penetration, and we all like that :lol: seem to fly fine, will use them until a miracle comes out in the broadhead world

Tator


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Im gonna have to try those slick tricks....but I switched from the steelheads to crossfires. So far with my doe tags the crossfires have been the best broadhead I have shot...great accuracy..really tough


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Slick tricks are available again!!! I know that for a while you were unable to get them. Scheels in Fargo has them in again!!!


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

I buy my rage broadheads at sportsmens warehouse
and do most of my business there 
sheels is way over rated


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I actually don't mind sheels for bowhunting stuff, seem to have a better selection at their new store, I also like ganders bowhunting section, seems to be a little better than the sportsmans warehouse, but I haven't been in there in a while either, kinda out of my way

Tator


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

AFter over 5 faithful years of shooting Spitfire 100 broadheads I finally had to switch. The past two seasons I've had the mechanicals deflect out of the shoulder area. I hunt from mostly high treestands which may be part of the blame. ANYWAY, I am now shooting American Broadhead Company's new SONIC 100s and I am super impressed. They only have a 7/8" cutting diameter which had me a little leery but MAN do they hit hard. I've shot two deer with them. A doe that I shot through the front shoulder and only went about 20 yards and my buck with 3 drop tines that only went 40 yards and dropped in plain sight of my stand! They fly EXACTLY like field points and I can't say enough good things about them. Plus they're cheap and have replacable blades.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

You know I recieved one of those free sonic 100 and couldn't put it together for the life of me, felt like an idiot after 1/2 hour.
Later I found out that they had messed up at the factory and sent out a bunch of bad ones. Well they sent me another and it did go together, but you can still woble the blade a little. Are yours like that?
Like I said it was free so I thought I'd try it, but man 7/8" might as well shoot a field tip! I always thought broadheads killed by cutting and causing blood loss. The head I shoot has a two inch cut "they don't like it" fuse actually is copying it "kinda" now but I've been shooting my gators for over 10 years on deer. It's to bad they stopped making them now, might have to find a new little friend.
I've always been a wasp and muzzy fan also and those Montec are probably the strongest ones out there. Each to thier own I guess!


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Goatboy,

My heads went together good after I figured them out. I tighten mine with a pliars and there is no wobble. I felt the same way about the small cutting diameter but I can't argue with there performance. I gotta go. By the way, Awesome buck! I'm sure you were tickled with that one. Congrats!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

lets see a pic of that deer with 3 drop tines


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you get it onto here? Should I post it in the gallery or where? I'll try that then go from there.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Actually, I'll have to post it tomorrow. The CD with the pics on it is at work. I'll try get it on tomorrow. How do you get it on say this reply?

Help!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Parker, you still hunting for a buck?


----------



## 11394 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey, notice most of you all are from the dakota's. I'm northern michigan. Tried all kinds of broadheads mechanicals and fixed. Got a bum shoulder and can only pull 50# with a 75% release Golden eagle bow. I shoot a Bear 2 Blade 125grain fixed. Do pretty good with sharp blades and good placement. Have shoot a 2 blade Vortex mechanical, 125 grain 2 1/4 inch cut. Did good till when shoulder went bad and lowered poundage. Can only get 50% penatration with those now so quit using them. The bear fixed blade only has an 1 1/8 inch cut.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah
missed a big boy earlier this year and last weekend i had a 5x5 I little ways out but never gave me a shot hopefully I get a shot at him this up coming weekend.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck, lots of nice ones around here. See ya around


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

http://64.4.17.250/cgi-bin/getmsg/DSC04 ... 0a4d7e695f

Rage broadheads have made me a believer through experience! The entrance wounds are devastating!!! :sniper:


----------

